# AMDetails - Phantom Black Audi RS4 Correction.



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello guys,

So today's write up is of a gorgeous Phantom Black Audi RS4. This particular vehicle has had some very subtle mods Milltek exhaust and I believe it's on its 3rd remap of tweaking. So with the stance and power sorted, all the customer needed was the paint work looking at. So we went for a 2 stage correction detail to remove the swirls and paying particular attention to some of the customers chosen areas.

On arrival the usual Moray road grim due to our 4 seasons in one day weather.









































































So after an initial vehicle rinse it was on to the wheels. With Acid free wheel cleaner and a 1" detailing brush. Megs and vikan brushes used for the inner wheel.









Then a nice layering of foam and to tackle the door shuts.













































All this was then rinsed down. I think the good old Moray rain must have then come on from that overcast cloud as there is now only Paint work images on the SLR.
The usual De Tarr with Tardis, De iron with Iron X and then clay bared with a mild Claybar.
The majority of panels were tackled using 1-2 cycles of Scholl S17+ on 3M wool pads. Then after they were refined with S40 on 3M yellow pads. Bumpers and more intricate areas 3M Green 75mm and yellow 75mm pads were used.








































































Door Sills



















Some more 50/50s














































Front bumper





































Shiny Shiny Milltek




























After all the machining it was then outside to clean again.










I do like the De-Badged look its stealth. But once the new badges were put on it really does finish the vehicle.




























Getting all the dust out of the nooks and crannies.





































Once back inside the whole vehicle was blown dry and the first coat of wheel wax went on the lovely refurbed alloys.



















Then 2 coats of Synthetic paint sealant. Then off to bed!
Next day was collection day and the sun actually came out!

So out went the PHOAAAR for some pictures.














































My Favourite Shot










Then it was back inside for the usual portfolio shots @ AMDetails



























































































Thanks for taking the time to look.

Local to The Highlands? We are based in Elgin, Moray, IV30 6ND Just 40 minutes east of Inverness.

Alan


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

nice work i like the 50:50 shots


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant mate :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work buddy


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Awesome work, Al!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work, i agree with you about the badges - im not a fan of the debadged look!

Amazing correction though, looking superb!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Lovely car lovely work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

good job, amazing car also!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

top job on a top top car. superb work.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

That is an AMazing turnaround Mr Medcraf. Brilliant results from the Scholl.

Thanks for sharing that with us sir 

Chris


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work mate, looking a lot healthier now!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice work...

The colour came up a treat. Great 50/50's too :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice, top work


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

very nice car and great finished results


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Still working on my photography. So hopefully the write ups and 50/50s will improve.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks brilliant, great job:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely car and quality work as always Alan
Gordon.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Alan


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Alan, loving the 50/50's. Hope your well:thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

MMMM cracking job. if it wasnt for the fuel costs id have an RS4 Avant


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome work on such a beaast!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job there Alan:doublesho , owner will be over the moon ......epic car too


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's utterly stunning :thumb::thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Looking hot


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Cracking job, sweet reflections


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

that looks like a real beast, did a great job on it, looks better than new


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work Alan, looks superb


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Really Appreciate the kind comments guys.

Working on the Audi TDI, Audi Q7, Golf Aniversary whrite ups.. Its hard work ha ha


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great transformation on a typically granite like paint type. Nice direct sun shots showing some sharp correction.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome correction!


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazing mate, and not to far away from Stonehaven


----------



## No.25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! I wish I were capable or could afford to get my Phantom Black TT to look like that!!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great job


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> Great transformation on a typically granite like paint type. Nice direct sun shots showing some sharp correction.


Cheers buddy,

Thats two Audi's now I have used this technique on with pretty good results.

:buffer:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Alan! 

Huge increase in colour richness! Love it! :thumb:


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding finish, final shots are simply awesome :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice sunny pics!

A tough nut to crack those,lovely correction.


----------



## woppers18 (Dec 23, 2011)

looks amazing, i absolutely love these RS4's! this might be a bit of a silly question but ive seen them a few times and not sure what the rubber bed king of thing in the first picture is, that the car is sitting on?


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

I'm not the biggest fan of the phantom black but you guys really made that car how it should be from the factory!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A work of fantastic passion and skill, thank you.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

woppers18 said:


> looks amazing, i absolutely love these RS4's! this might be a bit of a silly question but ive seen them a few times and not sure what the rubber bed king of thing in the first picture is, that the car is sitting on?


It's a Inflatable wash pad.

Due to Scottish laws and the fact the estate only has Storm Drains. I can't let my trade effluent go down the drain. So we catch it in this then pump it out and then it gets taken care of correctly.

Doing our bit to keep the river lossie clean. :thumb:


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Great work. Never get tired of looking at these paint corrections!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Simply amazing, love the gloss and colour, very nice work on great car.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work Alan :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great work with excellent photos :thumb:


----------

